# newbee



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all, i just thought that i would join in to try to better my knowlage of mice and genetics..
I have been breeding mice for about 5/6 years now and have been mainly breeding random fancy mice with show lines thrown in to keep the health and size up.
I have had loads of fun breeding random litters which i have found tought me quite a bit about genetics and how some of them work, but now i would like to breed for type.. and maybe even show some and win a rossette or two  ( if i can get good)

I reconise some of your names and some of you i have met already.. 
On the reptiles forums I am ladyboid ( thought i better use a different name on here as people sometimes think i must be a ladyboy if they dont know what "boid" is lol..its the family of constrictors in snakes)

I have a few lines of mice I would really like to work on..
these include satins ( in creams and stones .. althought i belive that stone is not shown ??)
Rump whites (not sure wether to do these in one colour or a few colours)
reds (got to love ginger mice  )
tans
and abyssinian mice......

but I still cant help myself and want to do lots of others but i guess to get good you need to stuck to fewer types?

anyway thats it for now ... I will get some pics up soon..


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kelly (think I have the right name there?) and welcome to the forum. I am guessing your rumpwhites descend from the ones Kat had from me a few years ago now. What colours do you keep at the moment? You'd have to breed a lot to show regularly. And you are correct, you can't show stones. Abyssinians are unstandardised, so they can't be shown either.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there

yep I am kelly although i am not sure who you are from your user name? lol 

nope rump whites came from a lovely man who i belive uses this site . When you say Kat do you mean kat from bucks.. i havent herd from her for quite a while if its the same Kat.

when breeding for show i will definatly start at the bottom.. do they do pet class to get people like me used to what happens at shows?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you mean Ian then your rumpwhites are related to mine somewhere along the line  They don't usually do pet classes at mouse shows no - I'm afraid it's straight in at the deep end! :lol: Don't worry though, you'll get endless advice from everyone at a show (whether you want it or not sometimes ha ha) and if you're serious about showing all the help you need to get going. The best thing to do is to visit a show and get stewarding. This way you get to see a lot of the mice and can see them compared to each other to give you an idea of what's good and what's not so good. The judge will also explain to you as they go if you ask them to, especially if there are a couple of varieties in particular you are interested in.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yep Ian.. lovely bloke he is too 

Shame about the pet class.. I guess I will have to see what I can do with my mice and see what happens.
At the moment i will enjoy the few i have and try to improve on them by getting some good babys out of them


**wonders if she has said something that has put others off saying hello to her**


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want to show you'll need to get some new mice from good show breeders - it's impossible to improve pet mice into something that can compete (at least in anything less than 50 years :roll: ). I am not saying anything against your current mice, just that it's hard to win anything even with the best start and I don't want you to be discouraged when the mice you have don't place at a show.

And I'm sure Ian will be along to say hello soon too


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome,I recognised those mice straight the way.It's nice to find you here with althoughs pretty mice you have.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you sarah
I have two lovely litters of silver tans now in the nest.. didnt know about the satin in the line until you mentioned it on the other thred about that blue mouse i have :O)
I looked in the nest yesterday to have a propper look and i have some satin silver tans


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome  Would love to see some pics of your mice


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks again all for the welcomes, already I have found the site a great read..
And reading the "rubs" topic has inspired me to make more ( I had made two before but just bought another 6 rubs  ) so now all my odd cages and tanks can be cleared out and the new ones can be neatly stacked and easly moved around


----------

